# تحقيق بامكانية تشغيل سيارة بوقود الماء ام لا



## عمار ابو اسلام (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام​ 
موضوع تشغيل سيارة بوقود الماء ( تحليل الماء الى غازي الهايدروجين و الاوكسجين )
هو موضوع مهم , فمنا من قراء عنه ومنا من كتب ونقل ومنا من جرب وهنالك كثير من المواقع الالكترونية تتكلم عن هذا الامر وتتناقله 
فهنالك مؤيد ومعه ادلة وبراهين وهنالك رافض ومستنكر ومعه ادلة وبراهين​ 
فاصبح الامر كانه اسطورة الكل في شك اهو صحيح وتحاول شركات النفط الكبرى وما يسمى بمافية النفط التشكيك فيه والتكتيم عليه لتحقيق مصالحها ام مجرد اكذوبة يستفيد من ورائها بعض الاعلاميين او مجموعة اخرا من الناس​ 
نعم رئينا كثير من الفيديوهات لبعض التجارب التي يقال عنها انها ناجحة ولاكن ايضا للطرف الآخر لهم عليها الانتقادات والملاحظات التي تقدح بهذه الفيديوهات والتجارب​ 
انا اريد في هذا الموضوع ان نعمل تحقيق حواري بين مشجعي هذا الابتكار ومؤيديه وممن عملو التجارب اكانت ناجحة ام لم يحالفهم الحظ وهم مقتنعين به, وبين من ينكرون هذه الفكرة ومصداقيتها وعدم امكانية نجاحها . كلن مع ادلته وتجاربه لنخرج بحقيقة واضحة جلية وليستفيد الجميع من هذا الاختراع ان كان صحيحا ,وان نستثمر وقتنا بمواصلة البحث والتجارب ان كان هذا الابتكار مجرد كذبة .​ 
لا اريد ان اقول ان نكف عن هذا الموضوع او نحذفه من عقولنا ان كان لا يمكن تطبيقه, لانه بنظري ان كان هو بعينه لايمكن فعله , يمكن ان نفعل ما هو بقربه , ولنحاول ونحاول ولاكن بطرق مختلفة وبأساليب اخرا .​ 
ملاحظة صغيرة : قصدي ب ( تحقيق حواري ) هو ان نتحدث مع بعضنا ونناقش في هذا الموضوع ونتحقق من كل شيء نكتبه لاننا امام قضية كاملة متكاملة يجب التحقق من كل شيء فيها بأسلوب واقعي علمي مقنع مع الادلة ليظهر الصواب .​ 
عذرا على الاطالة​ 
بإنتظار مشاركاتكم​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## mrwho1982 (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اولا

شكرا علي موضوع حضرتك الجميل بس انا الموضوع ده هايجنني ونفسي اعملو

بس اخلص من المتحان اللي جاي وابدا فيه ان شاء الله


----------



## قناص غزة (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم من واقع تجاربى على الموضوع ان شاء الله ناجح وافضل طريقه هى عن طريق استخدام 220 فولت dcبدون دائره رنين مع العلم ان الكميه التى يحتاجها المحرك تقريبا اكثر من 20 لتر فى الدقيقه وفى حال ان الخليه لم تنتج كميه الغاز المطلوبه ممكن اضافه نظام الجيت للمحرك هذا حسب خبرتى فى مجال الميكانيك وشكرا فقط فى النهايه ارجوا من الجميع احترام اراء بقيه الاعضاء وبدون تجريح كما حدث فى مواضيع سابقه والسلام ختام تحيه من غزه المحاصره


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخي mrwho1982 على مرورك الاجمل وان شاء الله رح تقدر تعمل المشروع لما نتأكد من امكانيته مئة بالمئة ونفهم جميع محاور الموضوع ان كان صحيح ان شاء الله
والله يوفقك بامتحاناتك ومنستنا مشاركاتك بعد الامتحانات ان شاء الله


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي قناص غزة على المشاركة الجميلة
في البداية احب ان أأكد على اهم نقطة والتي انت اخي ذكرتها يجب على كلن منا ان يحترم رأي الآخر وأن يتقبله وإن كان عنده ما يخالف كلامه فأين المشكلة اذ وضع دليل ما يقول

اخي قناص غزة بالنسبة للخلية هل 220 فولت من بطارية السيارة كافية لتحليل الماء الى اوكسجين وهايدروجين طوال الوقت ام انه سيتم تحليل الماء لفترة وجيزة وهي فترة تخزين البطارية للكهرباء وعندما تنفذ البطارية تتسبب في توقف الخلية عن تحليل الماء وبالتالي توقف السيارة
اقصد بكلامي هنالك من يقول ان الطاقة التي يحتاجها الماء ليتحلل اكبر من الطاقة التي يشحن بها جنريتر السيارة البطارية مما يؤدي بالنهاية الى نفاذ البطارية بعد مرور وقت قليل . هذا اذا اعتمدنا كليا على البطارية دون اجراء اي تغيير
ارجو الانتباه الى ان كلامي مبني على اساس ان السيارة تعتمد على الماء اعتماد كلي وليس لتحليل الماء واستخدام الهايدروجين كعامل مساعد لاحتراق البنزين
اما اخي بالنسبة لنظام الجت لا اعلم عنه, ارجو الافادة بهذا الخصوص


----------



## قناص غزة (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا الاخ عمار انا لم اقصد 220 فولت dc من البطاريه بل من مولد كهربائى يركب على المحرك مثل الدينامو الذى يشحن البطاره وقدرته حوالى 5كيلو (5000) وات ويركب عليه موحد تيارلتحويل التيار من متردد لمستمر مع وجود منظم ضغط عند وصول ضغط الخليه لضغط معين يفصل التيارعن الخليه طبعا بعد الخليه يوجد نظام احتواء (تصميمى الشخصى)ويقوم اعطاء المحرك الكميه التى يحتاجها من الغاز لتشغيله حسب السرعات المطلوبه ولكن كما قلت من قبل نحتاج لخليه بها اكثر من 80 لوح ستانلس ويتم توصيل الالواح على التوالى بالنسبه لنظام الجييت اسهل من نظام الخليه ويعتمد على خلط الهواء الجوى مع الماء مع جزى بسيط من البنزين وتمريرهم فى مجال ضيق جدا وساخن جدا من داخل الاوكزوزت(الشكمان)ماسوره العادم بنظام معين يتم تسخين الشحنه وتحريضها لعمليه الاحتراق طبعا انا انتظر الى اين وصل تفكير الاخوة فى ابتكار اى موضوع جديد مثلا دمج الخليه الكهربيه مع نظام الجيت ماذا يحدث ؟ انا عرفت لكن اريد منكم العمل لانى اكتب بعد تجارب عديده وطبعا مش كل حاجه تيجى على الجاهز اقل القليل انى الاقى مناقشه على مسوى عالى مش نرجع نقول كم المسافه بين الالواح وكم الفولت وكم التيار وكم الكميه المستخرجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا اوفر عليكم جهد وتجارب فبدل ما ان كل الاعضاء يقوموا بعمل عده شرائح استانلس والكل يخسر فلنقوم بتوزيع الادوار كفايه اللى انا خسرته من وقت وجهد ومال وباعطيكم شىء قريب جدا من النجاح وانا جاهز لاى استفسار وفى النهايه اعتقد اننا نهتم بامور صعبه ومستحيله ونصمم على انجاحها افضل من الاهتمام بالامور الاخرى وبالنسبه لى الحياه عباره عن تحدى اذا لم يفهم الانسان ما يدور حوله فانه لا يستحق احترام الاخرين قبل فتره ليست طويله طرحت موضوع اعتبره كتير من الاخوه فى قسم الهندسه البحريه انه غير مجدى وهو بديل عن محرك الغواصه النوويه محرك احتراق داخلى لا يحتاج الهواء الجوى فى عمله عن طريق اعاده استخدام العادم فى عمليه الاحتراق مع نسبه من غاز الهيدروكسى المستخرج من خليه التحليل الكهربى وبالصدفه قراْت خبر ان الاوربيين اخترعوا طريقه للاستغناء عن المحركات النوويه للغواصات مما يعرف بنظام aip وتتبعت الخبر وبعض التفاصيل لهذا النظام فوجدته نفس الفكره تقريبا انا اعرف انه ليس موضوعنا ولكن احببت ان اطرح الموضوع لابين ان الحياه تحدى ليس الا اما نكون او لا نكون فاذا لم نفكر ونبدع فاننا لا نستحق الحياه وان الغرب ليس افضل منا يمكن يقول البعض انى متعصب وتفكيرى غريب ولكنى ارى الحياه هكذا واخيرا التحيه لكل الاعضاء الكرام


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (22 يناير 2010)

*والله يا اخ قناص غزة الك كل الاحترام والتقدير على انا معك في كل الي حكيته و خصوصا بالتقدم وعدم الرجوع والعودة دائما ومجددا الي امور البداية مما يؤدي الى بقائنا في نفس المكان , لاكن بعتقادي علينا ايضا مراعات اخوة لنا قد لا يعلمو شيئ عن الامر وقد يكون لديهم فكرة صغيرة كل الذي اطلبه هو فقط ان نراعي الآخرين وان شاء الله يكون هذا الموضوع فيه نقاش على المستوى اللذي تريده والكل يشارك ويبدي تجاربه وان نوزع الادوار كما طلبت انت *
*للاستفادة الكبرى للجميع والوصول والنهوض بامتنا فلا نقف وننظر للغرب ونبقا متفرجين متحسرين على احوالنا*

*اريد ان اقول شيئ لكي يكون الموضوع مرتب ومتناسق ومتكامل , بما ان السيارة هي عبارة عن عدة انظمة فيمكننا تناول كل نظام على حدة ونقاشه والتدبر في حل جميع مشاكله اريد ان نقسم موضوع وقود الماء وتحليله الى عدة مراحل نناقش كل مرحلة على حدة ونطور كل مرحلة بحيث نستفيد مما هو موجود ونبتكر ونضع افكارنا فيه*
*بما انك اخ قناص غزة لك خبرة في مجال الميكانيك وصاحب تجربة ماذا تقترح تسلسل وحدات نظام تزويد المحرك بوقود الهايدروجين ؟*
*بعتقادي- وانا ليس لي خبرة في مجال السيارات ولاكنني مهتم بهذا الموضوع ولدي الاستعداد التام للبحث في جميع المجالات . وف**قط ** للذكر ولتنسيق وتوزيع الادوار والتعاون احب ان اقول انني درست الالكترونيات الصناعية وتكنلوجيا الحاسوب وادرس الآن انظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية واحب مجال التكنلوجيا بجميع علومه وعندي استعداد تام للبحث في اي مجال قد اكلف به في حال توزيع الادوار التي قلت عنها اخ قناص غزة - بعتقادي مراحل تشغيل السيارة بوقود الماء هي كتالي*

*1 - مرحلة توفير الطاقة الكهربائية الكافية للمرحة التي تليها *

*2 - مرحلة تحليل الماء كهربائيا وتتمثل في مفاعل الهايدروجين *

*3 - مرحلة نقل غازي الهايدروجين والاوكسجين الى المحرك وتتضمن التحكم في ضخ الغازين للتحكم في سرعة السيارة وتتضمن ايضا الباك فلشر وهي لمنع وصول شعلة الاحتراق من داخل المحرك بسبب سرعة احتراق الهايدروجين خصوصا لانه مخلوط مع الاوكسجين مما يؤدي الى دخول الشعلة الى داخل انابيب ضخ الغاز*

*4 - مرحلة التعديلات التي يجب علينا ان نعملها للمحرك لكي يستقبل هذا الوقود الجديد *

*وان كان هناك أي اقتراح آخر فعلى الرحب والسعة بالجميع ونرجو ممن كانو عندهم تجارب وافكار ان يضعوها سواء اكان تجارب وآراء تدعم هذه الصناعة ام تؤكد احالة هذه الصناعة.*

* وان اعتمدنا هذه المراحل او هذا الاسلوب ان نناقش كل مرحلة بمرحلتها *​


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (23 يناير 2010)

وبأمكاننا ان نضيف مرحلة خامسة وهي مرحلة استخدام الماء الناتج من عملية الاحتراق واعادته الى خزان الماء وبالتالي للمفاعل ويكون النظام مغلقا 
هذا ان كان الامر في المراحل السابقة صحيحا حقا


----------



## lathing 2010 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

الموضوع قائم بالفعل وليس به اى خيال علمى غلى العكس ان كل انسان متعلم يعلم تماما كلمة هيدروجين
فقط يجب على من يحاول اجراء التجربة البعد تماما عن مجرد التفكير فى تخزين الهيدروجين ولكن انتاجه واستهلاكه بصورة مباشرة والاخذ فى الاعتبار وجود نقاط حماية مانعة للاستعال خلال انابيب وخراطيم الهيروجين الذى يتم انتاجه وان تكون كمية الهيروجين المنتجة من الخليىة مناسبة للكمية المطلوب استهلاكها وليست اكثر او اقل


----------



## lathing 2010 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

الان وبعد هذه السنون هل لديك نفس الحماس وقد تطور الامر وبدأ الحلم يتجه نحو الواقع ارجوا ان تكون كذالك ونحن جميعا على استعداد للتعاون


----------



## قيصر سليمان (2 فبراير 2015)

تحياتي للجميع الموضوع الذي نتداوله ليس خيالا انما هوا امر واقعي وبعد سنوات ليست ببعيده سيتحول العالم الى الطاقة النظيفة الابحاث قائمة على قدم وساق سواء كانت علنية او خفية عن اعين مافيات الطاقة التي قمعت ولن تتردد في قمع اية افكار او تجارب تتضارب مع مصلحهم لقد حاربوا وقتلوا الكثير من المبدعين والعلماء واصحاب التجارب في مجال الطاقة البديلة للوقود الاحفوري .
سأشارككم بهذا الموضوع لانه بانسبة لي موضوع هام جدا وامضيت فيه وقتا ليس لا يستهان به وصلت الى بعض النتائج فهي لم تفي البغرض لقد واجهت عدة مشاكل في حينها وعندها توقفت طبعا ليس بسبب المشاكل لكن لظرف خاصة وهذا الكلام منذ ما يزيد عن خمس عشرة سنة وفي حينه لم استعن بخبرة احد انما على معلوماتي الشخصي وبعض المراجع التي كنت اجدها بصعوبة لبعض العلماء وفي حينها لم يكن الانترنت متوفر . اليوم ومع هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات اعتقد ان الامر اصبح اسهل بكثير ولو اني وجدت هذه المعلومات فى ذاك الوقت لكنت قد وصلت الى نتائج مبهرة على كل الاحوال يسعدني ان نتساعد معا في هذا الوضوع في بعض الاحيان فكرة صغيرة تؤدي الى حل مشكلة عالقة وانشاء الله تجاربنا وتجاربكم اذا جمعناها وتساعدنا بالافكار ان نصل الى حلول


----------

